# vergangene Zeit berechnen



## Franziska2005 (13. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte bei einem Programm die aktuelle Zeit und das Datum speichern, dieses bei einem späterem Start des Programms auslesen, mit der dann aktuellen Zeit vergleichen und die bis dahin vergangene Zeit berechnen.
Liefert einem die Java-API hierbei Hilfe oder hat jemand Tipps wie dieses am leichtesten zu realisieren ist?
Dies alles selbst zu implementieren (Kalendar, Schaltjahre etc.) würde den Umfang des Programmes sprengen.
Über Tipps und Hilfen oder Links zu diesem Problem würde ich mich sehr freuen, da google mir auch noch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen hat.

Danke

Franziska


----------



## crazy_N (13. Mrz 2005)

java.util.GregorianCalendar sollte dir dabei helfen.


----------



## Franziska2005 (13. Mrz 2005)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort,
allerdings habe ich hier noch nicht die lösung für mein grösstes problem gefunden. 
der vergleich des alten datums mit dem neuen, und daraus dann
die berechnung, wieviel tage bzw minuten sind vergangen.
Hat jemand soetwas schon einmal gemacht oder Beispiele dazu gesehen? Ich habe leider hierzu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Campino (13. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe mit php für http://spacesoldiers.science-hosting.de so etwas gemacht. dabei habe ich die Zeiten in Sekunden nach dem 1.11989 (dem sog. GMT-Timestamp) umgewandelt, voneinander abgezogen und das ergebnis in tage/Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden umgerechnet. Vielleicht geht das in Java auch.


----------



## crazy_N (13. Mrz 2005)

es gibt dort z.B. die Methode .getTimeInMillis()
du könntest deine beiden Daten subtrahieren und dann umrechnen in die Einheit, die du benötigst.


----------



## mic_checker (13. Mrz 2005)

Guck ma hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14533&highlight=gregoriancalendar

Da gehts auch um den Vergleich zweier "Daten"..


----------



## Franziska2005 (13. Mrz 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal.
Werde es mal so versuchen.
Falls noch jemand  irgendwelche anderen Tipps hat oder sogar Klassen kennt die man einbinden kann, die dieses Thema behandeln würde ich mich über weitere Antworten freuen.

Franziska


----------

